
Show HN: Curated and Supported AWS Lambda Functions - abhiyerra
https://www.opszero.com
======
conorgil145
I think there is going to be a hige paradigm shift in the next few years and
that AWS Lambda and similar services at the other cloud providers are going
become the de-facto standard for deployment for many many use-cases.

Having a function marketplace (akin to the AMI marketplace) makes a lot of
sense. There are tons of generic processes which I would rather purchase than
spend time developing in house. However, I believe that AWS is likely to
release such a marketplace themselves. How will you compete as a third party
service/product?

~~~
brianwawok
Really? You think most webapps will be a string of Lambda functions? Will
hacker news be a lambda?

Not a troll, but a 60% skeptic. I see the simple stuff Lambda can replace.
Having a harder time see it taking away from the marketshare of the more
complex stuff.

